# Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht



## Arkogei (1. Dezember 2009)

*Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Die genaue Bezeichnung ist "Plattformupdate für Windows Vista (KB971644)". Wenn ich denn PC herunterfahre konfiguriert er die Updates, beim Hochfahren will er diese dann installieren, was aber nicht klappt. Dann macht er die Änderungen rückgängig und versuchts nochmal, was aber wieder nich klappt, dann wieder rückgängig und dann fährts normal hoch. Aber ohne Update, welches dann gleich nochmal runtergeladen wird.
Ist leicht nervig.
Hoffe jemand weiß eine Lösung.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Ach ja, hab Vista 32 bit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Erliche Frage bitte mit erlicher Antwort ist dein BS original oder nen Crack!!!1


----------



## utacat (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Hier ein Link dazu
Google Übersetzer

MfG utacat


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Erliche Frage bitte mit erlicher Antwort ist dein BS original oder nen Crack!!!1



Meine ehrliche Antwort: original Version (war bei meinem PC dabei).


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*



utacat schrieb:


> Hier ein Link dazu
> Google Übersetzer
> 
> MfG utacat



Also der Google Übersetzer ist ja echt der letzte Dreck  (da doch lieber gleich auf englisch).  Gelöst wurde das Problem noch nicht oder ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Das Problem könnte auftreten wenn gewisse system Dateien nicht aktuallisiert werden können weil 1. die Datei nicht vohanden ist 2. oder als solche nicht erkannt wird(Crack) daher meine Frage Sorry


----------



## utacat (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

@Arkogei
Jo, ne toll

Das ist ein Update für die DX 11 Schittstelle:
NetzwerkTotal - Forum - DirectX 11 für Windows Vista und Server 2008

Gruß utacat


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*



utacat schrieb:


> Das ist ein Update für die DX 11 Schittstelle:
> NetzwerkTotal - Forum - DirectX 11 für Windows Vista und Server 2008
> Gruß utacat



Wenn das für DX 11 ist, kann es dann sein dass dieses Update mit DX 10 Grafikkarten (meine: GeForce 8600 GT) nicht kompatibel ist ?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

hast du eigentlich vista service pack2 installiert...wen nicht dan tuhe das sonst funktioniert das nicht mit dem platform update (dx11)
noch ne frage hast du noch zugrif auf dein system (vista)


----------



## Arkogei (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich vista service pack2 installiert...wen nicht dan tuhe das sonst funktioniert das nicht mit dem platform update (dx11)
> noch ne frage hast du noch zugrif auf dein system (vista)



Hab ich schon drauf. Zugriff habe ich, wenn du meinst dass ich ganz normal aufn Desktop kommen dauert halt nur ewig.


----------



## Arkogei (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Täte es was bringen, wenn man alle Update löschen würde und dann alle nochmal neu draufhaut ?


----------



## Arkogei (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattformupdate für Vista geht nicht*

Weiß denn jemand eine Lösung ?


----------

